# BREEZE MODELS HER NEW DRESSES



## LUCY N PETS (Apr 21, 2009)

Everyone has asked me for some more pictures of Breeze, we went shopping and she is modeling a few of her new outfits.

[attachment=55854:Breeze_4.jpg]
[attachment=55855:Breeze_5.jpg]
[attachment=55856:Breeze_6.jpg]
[attachment=55857:Breeze_7.jpg]
[attachment=55858:Breeze_8.jpg]
[attachment=55859:Breeze_10.jpg]
[attachment=55860:Breeze_9.jpg]
She is all tuckered out now so
That's all for now see you again soon!


----------



## luvmyfurbaby (Feb 11, 2007)

How cute and she blends into the rug perfectly. :wub:


----------



## Deborah (Jan 8, 2006)

Cute :wub:


----------



## remy (Jul 9, 2009)

awww breeze is such a pretty girl :wub:


----------



## thinkpink (Sep 25, 2004)

She knows how to smile for the camera doesn't she! She's adorable in her new outfits.


----------



## princessre (Dec 23, 2008)

Is there a picture where Breeze is not smiling from ear to ear? I love that! What a beautiful little girl! :wub: :wub:


----------



## myfairlacy (Dec 28, 2007)

Aw how cute :wub:


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

she is so tiny! Such a beautiful little girl - she is very lucky to have found a home with you


----------



## puppy lover (Dec 25, 2007)

Lucy, seriously, how can you stand how adorable she is. I can hardly take looking at this itty bitty sweet baby girl without wanting to just love her up :wub:


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

Oh, there is Miss Breeze again......a small little "Angel!!!" She is so cute in her little dresses!! Lucy, I promise you, she looks like she is so happy!! She is lovin' being with her new Mommy now!!!!


----------



## HaleysMom (Jun 4, 2009)

She looks so sweet and pretty...I just want to hug and kiss her :wub:


----------



## jadey (Nov 2, 2006)

i love how breeze is smiling in all her pictures :wub2: she is beautiful


----------



## bonniesmom (Jun 2, 2008)

What a little cutie Breeze :wub: is! And she wears her clothes so well - definitely model material!!


----------



## bonniesmom (Jun 2, 2008)

What a little cutie Breeze :wub: is! And she wears her clothes so well - definitely model material!!



Accidental double post - sorry!


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

Oh so sweet! I swear her hair looks a little longer than the last pics.


----------



## dwerten (Oct 6, 2007)

she is so cute and love her name


----------



## BrookeB676 (Oct 17, 2004)

What an adorable model, Love her big beautiful eyes.


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

AWWWW, Breeze :wub: is looking super adorable posing in her new attire.Her hair seems to be growing out pretty rapidly too. Does she like wearing the dresses? Hannah hated clothes in the beginning & would run to her bed,lay down & refuse to move. Now she gets excited & happy.


----------



## LUCY N PETS (Apr 21, 2009)

QUOTE (momtoboo @ Aug 16 2009, 03:46 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=818440


> AWWWW, Breeze :wub: is looking super adorable posing in her new attire.Her hair seems to be growing out pretty rapidly too. Does she like wearing the dresses? Hannah hated clothes in the beginning & would run to her bed,lay down & refuse to move. Now she gets excited & happy.[/B]


Breeze seems to really like getting dressed up, she waits til I put her bow in and just sits and doesn't complain and just lifts her legs up voluntarily to put on the outfits and when I tell her to stay for the picture she does. And you can see for yourself she is always smiling. I just love taking her out and she loves the attention. Yes her hair is growing pretty fast. I thought it was just me but I can see the difference from the first pictures. So happy for that.

Thank you everyone for commenting on her and yes she is the angel I was hoping for. Bonnie told me from the beginning that I would love her and that she was so sweet. That is soooo true.


----------



## coco (Sep 20, 2006)

What darling pictures! What a smiley little gal! She's just precious! I love seeing pictures of Breeze! Thank you so much for sharing!!


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Breeze looks beautiful modeling her new dresses. She is such a pretty girl!


----------



## malteserus (Mar 9, 2009)

Breeze looks so cute! She has great smile! Lovely dresses too! :wub:


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

Such a pretty little girl all dressed up!
xoxoxo


----------



## roxybaby22 (Feb 25, 2009)

Breeze is so pretty! I love her smile, her picture personality, her eyes, her coat, her dresses... I just love her! :wub: :wub: :wub: :wub: 

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Dixie's Mama (Mar 19, 2008)

Lucy what a little cutie Breeze is. That smile tells it all. Just adorable. She looks great in her new dresses.


----------



## chichi (Apr 12, 2007)

Awwww she is just toooo cute!! :wub:


----------



## jen_hedz (Mar 5, 2008)

She's so adorable :wub: and fasionable in her new dresses :wub:


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

:wub: She is adorable! Beautiful pictures :wub:


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

Adorable! she's so happy (and then she's had enough  )


----------



## iheartbisou (Feb 13, 2007)

Breeze has just the happiest, prettiest little face ever!! She always looks sooo HAPPY! I love her dresses too! She must really be joy to love!


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Breeze is soooo adorable! She looks very pretty in her new outfits. :wub: :wub:


----------

